# Holy Frick! Were you on 9W this Weekend?



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

The cicadas were deafening!!! There must be millions in the woods!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Banks246 said:


> The cicadas were deafening!!! There must be millions in the woods!


Come a little further out and they get even worse. At one point could not even hear a car behind me. I was over far enough in my opinion. Not in his apparently by the use of his horn. Which was only slightly louder than the cicadas.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Ran into them during my ride in Montclair, NJ yesterday. One even landed on my inner thigh. They're very loud.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Riding in Jockey Hollow the last two weeks has been creepy. Not only does it sound like a siren in your ear, the dead ones are all over the roads. Cleaning the bike after riding is a bit gross with wings and pieces all over.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Rode thru Piermont and Nyack on Sunday morning. Heard them on and off in both places. Wasn't sure what it was at first. Kinda eerie!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Lot's of them today in Mansfield - Port Murray. They make a nice crunch when you run over them.


----------

